# net-fs/autofs-5.0.7: mount(nfs): no hosts available

## Max Steel

Tach Gemeinde,

Ich habe hier einige nfs mounts die ich per autofs mir mounten lasse.

mit Version 5.0.7 des automounters kann kein mount geöffnet werden. Ganz gleich ob die IP oder ein (per DNS aufgelöster) hostname verwendet wird:

Ausgabe von automount -p /run/autofs.pid -f -v beim Befehl ls /mnt/lan/mp3

```
failed to mount /mnt/lan/mp3

attempting to mount entry /mnt/lan/mp3

mount(nfs): no hosts available
```

mit der Version 5.0.6-r5 (und frühere) von autofs funktioniert das ganze. Die Konfiguration habe ich nicht geändert.

/etc/autofs/auto.master:

```
/mnt/lan        /etc/autofs/auto.mnt.lan                                                                                                                            

                                                                                                                                                                    

#+auto.master 
```

/etc/autofs/auto.mnt.lan:

```
mp3             -fstype=nfs,actimeo=3600,noatime                        dat:/pub/musik
```

Die map-file wird korrekt ausgewertet und wird mir per automount -m korrekt dargestellt:

```
# automount -m

autofs dump map information

===========================

global options: none configured

Mount point: /mnt/lan

source(s):

  instance type(s): file 

  map: /etc/autofs/auto.mnt.lan

  mp3 | -fstype=nfs,actimeo=3600,noatime                        dat:/pub/musik
```

Nun die große Masterfrage: Weiß wer was? Warum es bei VErsion 5.0.6 funktioniert, bei 5.0.7 aber nicht?

Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch bei wenn ich direkt die IP eingebe (statt dem hostnamen "dat" eben "192.168.1.10")

Per Hand gemountet gibt es keinerlei Probleme.

Ist das womöglich sogar einen Bug-Report wert?

----------

